# Midnight:  Peril in Arbordale (OOC thread)



## Toric_Arthendain (May 8, 2003)

I'm starting a D&D game using the Midnight setting from Fantasy Flight Games.  I'm looking for six players and will take the first six that reply that they want to play.  I'm still working out the specifics of the campaign but we will start in the Northlands, near the ruins of Cale and the Veradeen Forest, with the possibility for travel all over that region.

Characters will start at 3rd level.  Any race from the Midnight book except Orc is allowed.  Allowable classes are the standard classes for the setting (Rogue, Barbarian, Fighter, Channeler, Defender and Wildlander).  No evil alignments will be allowed.  All heroic paths are available as choices.  Stats will be bought using the point buy method from the DMG with 35 points to spend.  Hit points will be determined by me after characters are submitted.  All characters will start with max. gold for their class at 1st level to purchase equipment with.  Once equipment has been purchased, any remaining money will be discarded.

I would also like to see a background writeup for each character.

Posting frequency that I'd like to see is *at least* every other day.  I post most every day during the week but less frequently during the weekends.

Any other questions, feel free to ask.  Once I have six characters with backgrounds approved, I will get the game started.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (May 8, 2003)

In.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 8, 2003)

I am in.


----------



## Mirth (May 8, 2003)

I am most definitely in.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Definitely interested.  Thanks for running a midnight campaign.  I'm curious to see how this plays out.

Keia


----------



## Thordain (May 8, 2003)

Don't have the midnight setting book but if thats okay I'm in. Human rogue...


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

I am interested but don't have the book. I will try and pick one up though.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 8, 2003)

D'oh! it sucks to be number 7.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver, take my spot. My gaming plate is kinda full at the moment and like I said. I don't have the campaign book. Have Fun!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

Okay, looks like the game is full!  The players we have are:

Sir Osis of Liver
Thordain
Keia
mirthcard
maddmic
Thrarn Iranorn

By the responses, I'm guessing that everyone has the book except Thordain.

Thordain, no problem with not having the book.  I think I should be able to help you work out a character.  A human rogue is fine.  There are three different types of humans in the Midnight setting and each has its own strengths in the setting, complete with ability score modifiers, and other abilities that they get that are different than normal PHB humans.  I'll list a brief overview of each here, and whichever one sounds best to you, I'll e-mail the details you'll need for character creation.  The three types of humans are the Dorns, Sarcosans and Erenlanders.  The Dorns are commonly known as the Northmen, and still live in the area north of the inland Sea of Pelluria on the continent of Eredane.  They are larger and stronger than most humans and get a bonus to strength and a minus to intelligence.  The Sarcosans are the humans that occupy the southern area of Eredane.  They are smaller and leaner than the Dorn with dark brown skin and black shiny hair.  They are typically a socially adept but impulsive race, receiving a bonus to Charisma and a minus to Wisdom.  Erenlanders are a mix of both the Dorns and Sarcosans.  They aren't as large as the Northmen nor are they as small as the Sarcosans, finding a happy medium between the two.  They receive a bonus to any ability score of the player's choice and a minus to any other ability score of the player's choice.  All three receive other bonuses in addition to the ability score modifiers.  Let me know which one sounds like the best fit for your character, Thordain and I'll e-mail you what you need to know to complete the character.  The only other thing that I'll need to send you is some information on are the heroic paths, but we'll look at those after you decide on race.

Everyone else, looking forward to seeing your characters and backgrounds.

Toric


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 9, 2003)

First off a Huge thanks to Yellow Sign. I've been iching to try Midnight out, and the only way i'm likely to in the near future is in PbP.




			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Okay, looks like the game is full!  The players we have are:
> 
> Sir Osis of Liver
> Thordain
> ...




Actually my book is "in the mail" i'll have it either Monday or Tuesday. If that's not soon enough i'd be happy to work out my character over e-mail.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

Sir Osis, Monday or Tuesday is fine or we can do it through e-mail.  Whichever you prefer.  I don't plan to get the game started until mid-week next week anyway, probably Wednesday.  Over the weekend, I just plan on getting characters approved and finalizing the initial portion of the campaign.

Let me know what you want to do.

Toric

Oh yeah, and Yellow Sign is a good guy!  I'm in two of his games (Masks of Nyarlathotep and Empire of Sands) and he is in two of mine (a D&D game on Ezboard and Mutants & Masterminds San Angelo) so it was only natural that he was interested in joining the Midnight game.   It was pretty cool of him to relinquish his spot for you, Sir Osis!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 9, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Sir Osis, Monday or Tuesday is fine or we can do it through e-mail.  Whichever you prefer.  I don't plan to get the game started until mid-week next week anyway, probably Wednesday.  Over the weekend, I just plan on getting characters approved and finalizing the initial portion of the campaign.
> 
> Let me know what you want to do.
> 
> ...




If it's cool with you i'd like to wait and see if my book comes in Monday. If not then maybe you can walk me through via e-mail. That way you can start when you planned and i have a chance for my book to get here.

How's that work for you?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

Works for me, Sir Osis.  I think you'll be happy with the book, it's a great setting and the book is well-written.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (May 9, 2003)

Considering where the campaign is set, I'm going back and forth between a Dorn member of Roland's Raiders (wildlander?, fighter?, barbarian?) or an Erunsil channeler. What's everybody else considering?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

mirthcard, I believe that Thordain is planning on a human (undetermined whether Dorn, Sarcosan or Erenlander) rogue, maddmic is planning a dworg barbarian and Thrarn is working on a Erenlander Wildlander.  Not sure about everyone else.

Toric


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 9, 2003)

I am going with an Erenlander Ironborn Wildlander


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 9, 2003)

* Character Name :* Thrarn Iranorn
* Character Race :* Human (Erenlander)
* Character Class(es) :*  Wildlander
* Character Heroic Path :* Ironborn
* Alignment :* Chaotic Good

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 19
* Height :* 6’0”
* Weight :*  185
* Eyes :* Green
* Hair :* Long Black

* Character Level :* 3
* EXP Points Gained :* 3000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 6000

* Known Languages :* Erenlander,  Traders Tongue, Wood Elf
[Spent 2 skill points to be literate in Erenlander and Traders Tongue]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 18 (+4) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 14 (+2)
* Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
* Wisdom :* 11 (+0)
* Charisma :* 6 (-2)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 17 [ BASE (10) + ARMOR (2) + SHIELD (1) +  DEX (3)+ NATURAL ARMOR**  (1)]

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 14

* AC Penalty: *  0
* Maximum DEX bonus: *  +6
* Armor Type & Weight: *  Leather (15 lbs.) & Buckler Shield (5 lbs)

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 
Ironborn Abilities +1 Natural Armor
-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 29

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* 6  [BASE(3) + CON MOD (2) + IRONBORN MO** (1)]
* Save vs. Reflex :* 4  [BASE(1) + DEX MOD (3)]
* Save vs. Will :* 1  [BASE(1) + WIS MOD (0)]

* Special Save Notes :* 
**  Ironborn Abilities  +1 Bonus on Fort saves
-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +2

* Base Attack Bonus :* +3

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +7

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +6
* Ranged Attack with Longbow:* +7
* Ranged Attack w/ Longbow w/in 30': * +8


* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons : * 

*Longsword*  / +7 melee / 1d8 damage / 19-20/X2 critical / slashing damage / 4 lbs.
*Punching Dagger*  / +7 melee / 1d4 damage / X3 critical / piercing damage / 2lbs.

*Mighty Composite Longbow(+2 STR Bonus)* / +6 ranged / 1d8+2 / X3 critical / 110 ft / piercing damage / 3 lb.
  . Silver Arrows(20) 3 lbs.
  . Arrows(20) 3 lbs.
  . Arrows(20) 3 lbs.

* Weapon weight: *  15 lbs.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken
60 Points [2 used for language literacy]
** Climb*/8 (Str +4 )  4 ranks
* Craft (Bowyer)*/14 (Int +2)  6 ranks [Racial Bonus +4] [Masterwork Tools +2]
** Hide*/9 (Dex +3 )  6 ranks
+* Intuit Direction*/4 (Wis +0) 4 ranks
** Jump*/8 (Str +4 )  4 ranks
+* Knowledge (nature)*/5 (Int +2)  3 ranks
*Knowledge (Central Erendale)*/2 (Int +2) 0 ranks
* Listen*/6 (Wis +0)  6 ranks
** Move Silently*/13 (Dex +3 )  6 ranks [+4 Class Bonus]
* Search*/6 (Int +2 )  4 ranks
* Spot*/11 (Wis +0 )  3 ranks  [Class Bonus +8]
* Swim*/8 (Str +4 )  4 ranks
* Use Rope*/5 (Dex +3 )  2 ranks
* Wilderness Lore*/6 (Wis +0 )  6 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
+Cannot Use Unless Trained

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats : * 

* Point Blank Shot*   Get a +1 bonus to attack rolls with ranged weapons at ranges up to 30 feet

* Rapid Shot*  Get one extra attack per round with a ranged weapon.  The attack is highest BAB but each attack  suffers a -2 penalty.  Must use full attack action to use feat.

* Precise Shot*  Can shoot or throw ranged weapons at an opponent engaged in melee without suffering the standard -4 penalty.

* Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)*  Add +1 to all attack rolls with Composite Longbow.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features : *

* Ironborn Abilities *
. Incredible resilience: HD Type increases by one type (d8 becomes d10)
. +1 Bonus on Fort saves
. +1 Natural Armor

* Class Skills *
. Danger Sense: +4 insight bonus on Spot checks made to notice creatures at the beginning of an encounter
. Wildlander Trait  (Ghost Walk): Receive a +4 competence bonus to Move Silently checks.  May take 10 when making Move Silently checks even if stress and distraction would normally prevent it .
. Wildlander Trait (Hawk Eyes):  Receive a +4 bonus to Spot checks.  May take 10 when making Spot checks even if stress and distraction would normally prevent it.

* Erenlander Racial Traits: *
. +2 bonus to STR and –2 bonus to CHA
. Medium size
. Base speed of 30 feet
. 2 extra feats at 1st level
. 8 extra skill points at 1st level and 2 extra at each additional level
. 4 bonus ranks in one Craft or Profession skill.
. Gain Knowledge skill (Central Erendale)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Backpack (Holds)				2 lbs.
Winter Clothing			                7 lbs.
Rope, Hemp (50 ft.)			                10 lbs.
1 Gallon Iron Pot			                2 lbs.
Blanket, winter				3 lbs.
Bedroll					5 lbs.
Torch					1 lbs.
Torch					1 lbs.
Grappling hook				4 lbs.
Waterskin
Flask (empty) 				1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)			1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)			1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)			1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)			1 lbs.
Rations, trail(per day)			1 lbs.
Masterwrok Artisan's tools(Bowyer)                        5 lbs.

Pouch, belt (Holds)				0.5 lbs.
5 Pieces Chalk				*
5 Fishhooks				*

Pouch, belt(Holds)			                0.5 lbs.
2 Whetstones				2 lbs.

Pouch, belt(Holds)		                                0.5 lbs.
Oil (1-pint flask)			                1 lbs.
Flint and steel				*		


*No weight worth noting.

* EQUIPMENT WEIGHT: * 54
* ARMOR WEIGHT: * 20 lbs.
* WEAPON WEIGHT: * 18 lbs.
* TOTAL WEIGHT: * 92 lbs.

* Carrying Capacity*  18 STR        * Light: *  up to 100 lb.  * Medium: * 101-200 lb.   * Heavy: *  201-300 lb.
-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP ___GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30 feet


* Character History :*
Thrarn is the decendant of a long line of Wildllanders.  His family was hunted by the minions of Izrador, like all that opposed the Evil God.  The family stuck together and found that they made a leathal team against the evil doers of the Dark God.

Thrarn was taught of the ways of a Wildlander from birth.  His mother was skilled in the use of the bow, his father in hand-to-hand combat, and finally his grandfather in the use of a sword.  At first, Thrarn would not join in on the active battle, he would hide nearby and observe.  From this, he picked up great skills in remaining unseen and unheard to his enemies.  Over the years, Thrarns family taught him how to use their skills in battle, making him a deadly foe.

They traveled from town to town, doing what they could to help the innocent.  But it was the people they were protecting that lead them to their doom.  As they entered a small town, under cover of a merchant's wagon, driven by a local merchant, they were ambushed.  One of the Knight Kings had secretly occupied the town and made a deal with the merchant.  In exchange for riches, and his life, the merchant was to lure the Wildlanders into the ambush. 

Once the merchant arrived where the Knight King wanted them, he called for the family to exit the wagon.  As Thrarns grandfather stepped from the wagon, he was immediately struck by a barrage of arrows, killing him instantly.  Thrarns mother and father fought heroically from the cover of the wooden wagon, but were forced to step out from it when it was set ablaze by burning arrows.  They too did not make it far when they were struck down by arrows.

At the request of his parents, Tharn remained inside the wagon as it burned.  Not even the merchant that led the family into the trap knew of Thrarns existance.  Because of this, the attackers ceased and quickly put out the fire that was consuming the wagon.  But not before Thrarns face was badly burned by the flames. 

Once the fire was put out, the merchant drove the damaged wagon to his home.  There, Tharn escaped the wagon unseen and snuck back into the nearby forest.  Overcome with pain and grief, Thrarn collapsed and blacked out. 

He awoke in a strange place, his face bandaged.  Thrarn soon discovered that he was rescued by elves that also sought refuge in the forest.  They took him to their village where he remained unconscious for several days.  Darius Darrowdown,the elven healer was able to help Thrarn a little, but his face remained badly scarred.  Darius also spent a lot of time with Thrarn mending his emotional scars.  The elves raised Thrarn from when he was about 12 years of age, until he decided to set out on his own.  On occasion, Thrarn would return to the Elvin village to visit his good friend Darius.   On occasion, the two would travel together throughout the land to help out people in need.  

When Thrarn thought he was ready, he left the village.  He continues to seek out and kill Izrador's followers, but this time not to protect the innocent, but to avenge his family's death.  He learned from the merchant's betrayal, that he could trust no one but himself.  So he set out alone to find and kill the Knight King that was responsible for the death of his family.
Click for Picture


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (May 9, 2003)

Let me know if someone drops out. I'd like to play but probably would have to know in the next three days (I'll be away from my book for two weeks after that).


----------



## Mirth (May 9, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *mirthcard, I believe that Thordain is planning on a human (undetermined whether Dorn, Sarcosan or Erenlander) rogue, maddmic is planning a dworg barbarian and Thrarn is working on a Erenlander Wildlander.  Not sure about everyone else.
> 
> Toric *




I've decided to go with the Dorn guy from Roland's Raiders. I'll leave the others to pick up the slack as far as using magic goes. Should be up later today or tomorrow. I don't have etools (they don't make it for the Mac  ) so my character won't be as detailed as Thrarn's.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 9, 2003)

Well, sence we seem to be without a spellcaster, i'll volenteer.

I think i'll go with Erenlander for my race as well.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

mirthcard, actually Thrarn didn't create his character with Etools.  Etools doesn't support making Midnight characters as it doesn't have the races, classes or heroic paths programmed into it.  I believe he simply typed up a detailed sheet.  You don't need to be that detailed however.  I think he just made it that detailed for his own benefit.

Sir Osis, Erenlander spellcaster sounds good.  That would be an Erenlander Channeler.  You'll see the Channeler in the Midnight book in the Classes section when you get it.  It is the only full-blown spellcaster in the setting besides the evil Legates.

Toric


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 9, 2003)

*Character Sheet*

I sort of typed up the character sheet.  I used a template that is nicely set up for users on another board.  The link for it if anybody else is interested is here. Character Sheet Template

I do not know if anybody likes it but it is easier for me to read.  The first template on that page is set up to BOLD certain things and is generic.  The next 4 are pre-generated for specified classes.  

Hope it helps.


----------



## Mirth (May 9, 2003)

*Re: Character Sheet*



			
				Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> *I sort of typed up the character sheet.  I used a template that is nicely set up for users on another board.  The link for it if anybody else is interested is here. Character Sheet Template
> 
> I do not know if anybody likes it but it is easier for me to read.  The first template on that page is set up to BOLD certain things and is generic.  The next 4 are pre-generated for specified classes.
> 
> Hope it helps. *




Thanks Thrarn! I've bookmarked it already and will use it forthwith.


----------



## maddmic (May 9, 2003)

* Character Name :*  Kuknar of the Durgis Clan
* Character Race :*  Dworg
* Character Class(es) :*  Barbarian
* Heroic Path :*  Quickened
* Alignment :*  CG
* Description :*  Dressed in typical leathers of a barbarian when weather allows it.  Kuknar's skin is almost gray, which betrays the fact that he's neither orc, nor dwarf.  His facial features are also somewhat in between the two races with his lower canines not being quite as big as an orcs, but harder to conceal than typical dwarven teeth.  His hair is shaved on the sides and back while long and mostly unkept on top.  His beard while not as full as a dwarf is still long and only covering his chin.  It is almost always seperated into two 6" strands.  His short frame supports his mass with buldging muscles that would indicate he is a very strong individual.

* Gender :*  M
* Age :*  26
* Height :*  5'5"
* Weight :*  195#
* Eyes :*  Green
* Hair :*  Black

* Character Level :*  3
* EXP Points Gained :*  3000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :*  6000

* Known Languages :*  (Spoken only)
Clan Dialect, Old Dwarven Pidgin, Orcish Pidgin, Trader's Tongue
-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 18 (+4) 
* Dexterity :* 14 (+2)
* Constitution :* 16 (+3)
* Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
* Wisdom :* 13 (+1)
* Charisma :* 8 (-1)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :*  18

* Flatfooted Armor Class :*  18

* Touch Armor Class :*  13

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 
AC when raging:  16
-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :*  36

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :*  8 = 3 base + 3 ability + 2 race
* Save vs. Reflex :*  5 = 1 base + 2 ability + 2 race
* Save vs. Will :*  4 = 1 base + 1 ability + 2 race

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :*  +4

* Base Attack Bonus :*  +3

* Melee Attack Bonus :*  +7/+9 against Orcs

* Ranged Attack Bonus :*  +5/+7 against Orcs

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

Dwarven Waraxe
Dwarven Urutuk x4
Dagger
Javelin x2

Total Weight of Weapons - 26#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Climb* -- 6 (Str)  2 ranks

* Craft: Weaponsmithiing* -- 5 (Int)  4 ranks

* Intimidate* -- 5 (Cha)  6 ranks

* Intuit Direction* -- 3 (Wis)  2 ranks

* Jump* -- 6 (Str)  2 ranks

* Knowledge (Kaladrun Mountains)* -- 2 (Int)  1 rank

* Listen* -- 6 (Wis)  5 ranks

* Ride* -- 3 (Dex)  1 rank

* Swim* -- 5 (Str)  1 rank

* Wilderness Lore* -- 6 (Wis) * 5 ranks

* +2 when in mountains
-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 

Power Attack
Cleave

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial Features :*

Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning:  +2 bonus to notice unusual stonework
Minor light Sensitivity:  In bright sunlight, or within radius of a daylight spell, must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) or suffer -1 to all attack rolls as long as in bright area.
+2 bonus to all saving throws
+2 to attack against Orcs
+2 to wilderness lore in mountains
Gain profiency with Dwarf exotic weapons

* Heroic Path Features :*

1st Level - +2 to initiative
2nd Level - +1 Dodge Bonus to AC
3rd Level - +5' base movement

* Class Features :*
Rage 1/day for 8 rounds
Fast Movement
Uncanny Dodge

-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Studded Leather - 20#
Large Wooden Shield - 15#
Artisan's Tools - 5#
Backpack - 2#
Bedroll - 5#
Block and Tackle - 5#
Case, map - .5#
Cloak w/ oversized hood
Cold Weather Outfit
Flask - neg
Flint & Steel - neg
Pouch, belt - 3#
Rations, trail * 4 days - 4# 
Rope, hemp 50' - 10#
Signal Whistle - neg
Waterskin *2 - 8#
Whetstone - 1#

Total Weight of Equpiment - 39.5#

Total Weight Carried - 99.5#

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP ___GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :*  45'

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :*  45'

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :*  -1/-3  (Studded Leather/ with shield

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :*  +5

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :*

	Moving during the night, Kuknar had time to think.  It was a dangerous time to travel, but he was confident in his abilities to avoid the patrols of the dark one.  As he kept to the less obvious routes, his mind began to ease into his past.  Not just weeks, or months in the past, but years, all the way to his first memories.  His mother had always told him to remember where he came from, for that would provide peace and a sense of being.  Kuknar did not have much use for the feeling of peacefulness, but did always like the comfort of knowing why he had chosen to slay orcs.

	Kuknar’s mother, Jocla, had been raped by a raiding party of orcs while she and her husband Gogursh were traveling to the Thedron clan.  Gogursh was an emissary from the Fodrin clan sent to discuss the ongoing trade between the two clans.   The orcs had surprised the small band of dwarves leaving only Jocla alive to tell their tale.  Some month’s later, it was apparent that she was pregnant and all who knew of the incident realized that it was unlikely to be a full-blooded dwarven child.  Jocla had wanted to end the pregnancy, but something felt wrong about it.  She decided that she would leave her beloved clan and join the Durgis clan.  Murgal, Jocla’s brother, accompanied her on this trip even though she argued against it.  

	Living in the Durgis clan was very easy.  Jocla didn’t have anybody making snide comments about her past, or her newly born dworg child.  Murgal had decided to stay on and help out as the man of the house due to an overwhelming desire to be near his nephew.  As the years past, Murgal helped raise Kuknar.  He taught him how to hunt and craft a blade, as well as the finer arts of war and drinking.  Once Kuknar had become a man, he began to help his uncle craft weapons made for use against the dark ones.  Eventually he also began to join raiding parties against the orcs, getting his first taste of combat and understanding the reason for his hatred of the race that brought him into being.  On his 25th birthday, Kuknar was called to his mother who was now one of the clan’s seers.  She told him that he was to leave the clan and travel away to the west.  

	Kuknar never questioned his mother or uncle, but he couldn’t understand why he was to go away.  Jocla understood her son’s hesitation and continued by telling him more.  He was to be a slayer of orcs, counting his fallen victims in a manner to be seen by all.  He was to travel west to a town near the forest and near this town he would find his father whom he was to kill.  He would find aid in this task by others who were unknown to him and whom he would meet.  Once this deed was completed, he would continue to wander the realms, righting the wrongs done by his father until a sign came to him letting him know to return home.  

	Kuknar left the following morning carrying the war axe named: Hulgar, Orc’s Bane, made for him by his uncle.  Traveling west from the Kaladrun Mountains, he has met many challenges.  These challenges have only made him stronger and better able to complete the task that lays miles and months ahead.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 10, 2003)

Equipment should only be purchased from the PHB and the Midnight book.  Equipment from other sources may be introduced later in the game itself.

Toric


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2003)

Question:

Are you allowing more than one channeler?  IF so, I would like to play a wood elven channeler.  If not, I'll keep looking for inspiration.

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 10, 2003)

I don't see any reason not to allow a second channeler, so go for it Keia!

Toric


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2003)

*Character Name :* Elidur the Ravenborn
*Character Race :* Human (Dorn)
*Character Class(es) :* Wildlander 2/Defender 2
*Heroic Path : * Feyblooded
*Alignment :* Chaotic Good 

*Gender :* Male
*Age :* 18
*Height :* 6'5"
*Weight :* 200lbs
*Eyes :* Green
*Hair :* Red (deep & dark, almost black)

*Character Level :* 4
*EXP Points Gained :* 6000
*EXP Needed For Next Level :* 10000

*Known Languages :*
Norther, Erenlander, High Elven, Patrol Sign, Orcish Pidgin, Colonial Pidgin

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength :* 18 (+4) 
*Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
*Constitution :* 12 (+1)
*Intelligence :* 12 (+1)
*Wisdom :* 13 (+1)
*Charisma :* 10 (0)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 16

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 13
*Touch Armor Class :* 13

*Special Armor Class Notes :* +1 Defender bonus, +2 Improved Dodge

-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Points :* _still unknown? (4d8 + 4)_

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude :* +5
*Save vs. Reflex :* +6
*Save vs. Will :* +1

*Special Save Notes :* +1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +3

*Base Attack Bonus :* +4

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +8

*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +7

*Special Combat Notes :* 
+9 melee with bastard sword
+8 ranged with any spear
Unarmed Strike 1d6
Stunning Attack 2/day (make DC 14 Fort save or stunned for 1 round)
Improved Dodge [Defender ability]

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons :* 
Bastard Sword
Erunsil Fighting Knife [x2]
Shortspear
Shortbow (20 arrows)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills : * 

Name/Total Mod (Ability) # Ranks taken

* Animal Empathy*/+5 (Cha)  5 ranks
* Balance*/+8 (Dex)  3 ranks [+2 synergy]
* Climb*/+5 (Str) 1 rank
* Handle Animal*/+7 (Cha)  5 ranks [+2 synergy]
** Hide*/+6 (Dex)  3 ranks
* Intuit Direction*/+6 (Wis)  5 ranks
** Jump*/+11 (Str)  5 ranks [+2 synergy]
* Knowledge (Northlands)*/+5 (Int) 4 ranks
** Move Silently*/+6 (Dex)  3 ranks
* Ride*/+12 (Dex)  7 ranks [+2 synergy]
* Swim*/+5 (Str) 1 rank
** Tumble*/+10 (Dex)  5 ranks [+2 synergy]
* Wilderness Lore*/+8 (Wis)  5 ranks [+2 synergy]

* Armor Check Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats :*
Dodge
Exotic Weapon Proficiency - Erunsil Fighting Knife
Improved Unarmed Strike [Defender bonus]
Mounted Combat
Track [Wildlander trait]

-------------------------------------------------------

*Dornish Features :*

Cold Resistance 5
+1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves
Martial weapon proficiency with bastard sword
+1 racial bonus to attack when fighting with 5+ Dorns
+1 racial bonus to attack with bastard swords, greatswords, greataxes and all spears
Knowledge (Northlands) is class skill
+2 racial bonus on Wilderness Lore checks in the Northlands

*Heroic Path Features :*

Low-light vision
_Detect Magic_ 1/day
_Change Self_ 1/day
_Charm Person_ 1/day

*Class Features :*

Track feat
Unarmed Strike 1d6
Improved Unarmed Strike feat
Stunning Attack 2/day (make DC 14 Fort save or stunned for 1 round)
Improved Dodge (+2 dodge bonus to AC vs. single opponent or +1 dodge bonus to AC vs. all opponents)
Animal Communion (_Speak With Animals_ 1/day)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Explorer's Outfit
Flint & Steel
Signal Whistle
Trail Rations (1 week)
Waterskin
Whetstone

Light Warhorse (Bit & Bridle, Military Saddle, Saddlebags)
--Bedroll
--Winter Blanket

Total Weight of Equipment:  9lbs

Total Weight Carried: 33lbs

-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed :* 30ft

*Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 30ft

*AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* 0

*Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* --

-------------------------------------------------------

*Character History :*

When House Falon was subverted by the traitor Aushav, Eden the Maidensword was able to escape with a contingent of her followers. Along with a small group of refugees & children, they made their way to the Veradeen. There, the Erunsil were able to save the life of the gravely wounded Lady Falon, but she never fully recovered. Many of Eden's followers left to try and reclaim Steel Hill from the Shadow, never to return. The few Dorns who remained with their Lady joined with the Erunsil and eked out a rough life in the wilderness while helping to defend northern Erethor from the orc hordes poring out of the Highhorns.

Whether Lady Falon's long life was a blessing or a curse is hard to tell. Broken and bent in battle at such a young age, many wondered how she carried on day after day, planning forays, tending to the wounded, caring for the children. Her people whispered amongst themselves that perhaps the snow elven magics that had saved her life so long ago had also made her immortal, like the fey who lived amongst them seemed to be. Those whispers were silenced when Eden the Maidensword (she never married or had children of her own) died in the 81st year of the Last Age, having lived exactly 100 years. Those who were there tell that the circumstances of her passing were just as strange and miraculous as her life.

At the time of her death, the aged Lady was serving as a midwife at a very difficult birth. As Eden helped the young mother struggle through pain and blood, a raven flew into the room through an open window. It alighted on the Lady's shoulder and then hopped onto the mother's belly. The young woman screamed as the bird landed on her and her reaction forced the baby boy to finally emerge. By the time he did, Lady Falon was already dead. The raven skipped up onto the now-dead woman's shoulder once again and then flew out the open window.

That baby was Elidur. The strange circumstance at the boy's birth was told and retold during Elidur's childhood. Some thought it a bad omen, that the boy was somehow responsible for Lady Falon's death. Were ravens not the harbingers of doom, the eaters of carrion from the battlefield? Others, the Erunsil of the settlement among them, felt instead that the raven had carried the essence of the Lady from her body to Elidur. They all watched the boy with great care and as he grew they knew he was "different." Each group believed this to prove their own viewpoint. To Elidur himself, it mattered not. 

Feeling separate from the other Dorns, Elidur was more comfortable with the snow elves. From them he learned their languages both spoken and unspoken, their silent and hidden ways, the correct use of their fighting knives and many more useful skills. Elidur knew then that once he was old enough he would leave his Dornish relatives and melt away into the Veradeen to live amongst the Erunsil. Of course, that all changed when Roland arrived. 

Elidur had heard the stories of the boy who would be king rallying all of the ancient houses to his banner. Barely a man and Roland was already a legend. Elidur found it hard to believe that someone only a year older than himself could have accomplished so much. In fact, he didn't believe it. At least until the boy prince himself rode by Elidur on his way into their settlement. 

It wasn't the boy's horse (a lithe dappled gray number), or his men (who looked more like a ragtag group of brigands, all caked in dirt and grime with their scavenged orcish armament) or even the boy's stature (Elidur easily stood over a foot taller), it was his presence. Something about him _shone._ Once he heard the boy speak in front of the council (in both Norther and High Elven no less), Elidur was sold. When the Raiders rode out of the Veradeen, Elidur was among their number. He was only 15 years old. And he was following a 16 year old into battle.

The last three years have been hard and bloody. Even the fabled riders that strike and disappear get caught from time to time. Roland and his men have made some inroads but at a heavy price. Fully half of the Raiders that Elidur rode out with that day are dead. Of course, more men have replaced them, but it isn't enough. The Shadow is everywhere. Knowing this, Roland has prepared his men for the possibility (eventuality?) that they will be captured, teaching them weaponless combat and training their minds to be as one with their bodies. 

At 18, Elidur doesn't know how much longer he has on this world, but he knows that he's going to make a difference.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2003)

* Character Name :* Darius Darrowdown
* Character Race :* Wood Elf
* Character Class(es) :* Channeler 4 (Quickened Path)
* Alignment :* Neutral Good
* Deity :* 

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 155
* Height :* 5'2"
* Weight :* 117 lbs.
* Eyes :* Brown
* Hair :* Brown

* Character Level :* 4
* EXP Points Gained :* 6,000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 10,000

* Known Languages :* 
High Elven, Erenlander, Orcish, Trader’s Tongue
-------------------------------------------------------
* Strength :* 10 (+0) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 12 (+1)
* Intelligence :* 17 (+3) [Lvl +1]
* Wisdom :* 14 (+2)
* Charisma :* 13 (+1)
-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Dodge [Quickened])
* Flatfooted Armor Class :10* 
* Touch Armor Class :14* 

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------
* Hit Points :* 26
-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +4 [+1 Base +1 Con +2 Familiar]
* Save vs. Reflex :* +4 [+1 Base +3 Dex]
* Save vs. Will :* +6 [+4 Base +2 Wis]

* Special Save Notes :* 
+2 vs. Enchantment
-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +5 (+3 Dex +2 Quickened)

* Base Attack Bonus :* +3
* Melee Attack Bonus :* +3
* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +6
* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 
Longsword +3 to hit +1d8 damage (19-20, x2)
Longbow +6 to hit 1d8 damage (20, x3), (range 100 ft.)

-------------------------------------------------------
* Skills : 70 points total (6 Channeler +3 Int +1 Racial) x 4*
Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

+* Alchemy*/9 (Int +3) 6 ranks
+* Animal Empathy*/2 (Cha +1) 1 ranks 
*** Appraise*/3 (Int +3) 0 ranks 
*** Balance*/3 (Dex +3) 0 ranks
* Bluff*/6 (Cha +1) 5 ranks
*** Climb*/0 (Str +0) 0 ranks
* Concentration*/7 (Con +1) 6 ranks
* Craft (Bowyer)*/4 (Int +3) 1 ranks
* Diplomacy*/3 (Cha +1) 2 ranks
*** Disguise*/x (Cha) 0 ranks
*** Escape Artist*/x (Dex) 0 ranks
*** Forgery*/x (Int) 0 rank
*** Gather Information*/x (Cha) 0 ranks
+* Handle Animal*/2 (Cha +1) 1 rank
* Heal*/9 (Wis +2) 7 ranks
*** Hide*/3 (Dex +3) 0 ranks
* Intimidate*/1 (Cha +1) 0 ranks
*** Jump*/0 (Str +0) 0 rank
+* Knowledge (arcana)*/10 (Int +3) 7 rank
+* Knowledge (geography)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank
+* Knowledge (history)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank
+* Knowledge (Caraheen)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank
+* Knowledge (nature)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank 
+* Knowledge (religion)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank
+* Knowledge (war)*/4 (Int +3) 1 rank
*** Listen*/6 (Wis+2) 0 rank [+2 Racial, +2 Alertness]
*** Move Silently*/3 (Dex +3) 0 ranks
*** Perform*/1 (Cha +1) 0 ranks
* Profession - Merchant*/8 (Wis +2) 6 ranks
*** Ride*/3 (Dex +3) 0 rank
* Scry*/4 (Int +3) 1 ranks - Exclusive
*** Search*/5 (Int +3) 0 rank [+2 Racial]
* Sense Motive*/7 (Wis +2) 5 ranks
+* Spellcraft*/10 (Int +3) 7 ranks
*** Spot*/8 (Wis+2) 4 rank [+2 Racial, +2 Alertness]
*** Swim*/0 (Str +0) 0 rank
*** Use Rope*/3 (Dex +3) 0 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/5 (Wis +2) 3 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies
** Cross Class Skill
+ Cannot Use Unless Trained

-------------------------------------------------------
* Feats :* 
Spell Casting Prodigy, _Int +2 for Casting purposes (+1 Spell Energy, +1 DC)_
Craft Wondrous Item
_Alertness_ – From Familiar

-------------------------------------------------------
*Wood Elf Racial Abilities*
Racial Bonus +2 Saves vs. Enchantment
Extra Skill point per class level
Low-Light Vision
Proficient with Long sword, Longbow, and Shortbow
Racial Bonus +2 Listen, Spot, and Search
Racial Bonus +4 Climb (trees only)
Racial Bonus +2 Knowledge(Nature), Wilderness Lore in forests
3 Extra points of Spell Energy
Three 0 level Spells Known (Ghost Sounds, Prestidigitation, Cure Minor Wounds)
Favored Class: Channeler

*Quickened Heroic Path*
1st - +2 bonus to initiative
2nd - +1 Dodge bonus to AC
3rd - +5 feet speed (base move)
4th - Burst of Speed (1/day) (Hasted 5 + Con bonus rounds, then fatigued for duration of encounter).

*Channeler Class Abilities*
1st - Magecraft, Bonus school (Lesser Conjuration), Art of Magic, Channeler Gift (Lorebook), Bonus Spells
2nd – Summon Familiar (Small Forest Mouse – [rat])
4th – Bonus School

Lorebook Check: [Class level + Int Mod] - +7

-------------------------------------------------------
* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 
Explorer’s outfit
Longsword
Longbow
40 arrows (in quivers)
Backpack
Waterskin
Whetstone
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Various healing supplies [not enough to receive +2 circumstance bonus]
Various alchemy supplies [not enough to receive +2 circumstance bonus]
Familiar (cost 10 gp)
Ink and parchment (1 oz ink, 10 parchment pages)

-------------------------------------------------------
* Money :* None

-------------------------------------------------------
* Base Speed :* 35 (30 Base +5 Quickened)

-------------------------------------------------------
* Spell Schools Known:* 
Universal, Transmutation, Lesser Conjuration, Divination

* Spells Known:* 
0th – Cure Minor Wounds (from elf), Create Water, Detect Magic, Ghost Sounds (from elf), Mending, Prestidigitation(from elf), Ray of Frost, Read Magic
1st – Burning Hands, Cure Light Wounds, Goodberry, Identify, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist
2nd – Cure Moderate Wounds, Lesser Restoration
3rd - Slow

* Spell Rituals Known :* 
Cure Moderate Wounds

* Spell Energy:* 11 Spell Points (+3 Int +4 Level +3 Racial +1 Prodigy)

* DC Modifier for Spellcasters (by Level) :* 
0th: DC 14, 1st: DC 15, 2nd: DC 16, 3rd: 17

* Character History :*
_Darius Darrowdown was very personable for a wood elf and was greatly concerned about the health of others. Darius's talents for healing others had drawn him out of the protection of the wood elves and among the people who needed it most. During his travels, Thrarn, a Wildlander, had on occasion traveled with him, providing protection and an extra set of eyes in these dangerous times.

In Progress, pending against the shadow for add'l background info_


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

Toric,

What sources can be used for feats PHB and Midnight only? Splats too? Forgotten Realms?

I'm interested in Spellcasting prodigy (Probably would only give an additional spell point and +1 DC for the Midnight Setting), Improved familar (more long term), and probably a craft feat.

Can Darius know any rituals for casting spells (I was thinking of healing - it notes elves are noted for their healing rituals) at the start of play?


Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Thordain (May 12, 2003)

I guess I'd be interested in Erenlanders. My email is thordaineq at yahoo dot com. I have a tentative background written up too 
BTW are there any interesting rogue feats or skills I should know about in this setting?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 12, 2003)

Keia, in general feats should be chosen from the PHB and Midnight.  However, I do own the splat books and the Forgotten Realms core book so I will allow feats from there on a case by case basis.  The feats you mentioned are okay, but give me a bit of time to look at the spellcasting prodigy feat and make a ruling on how it works with the Midnight magic system.

Thordain, I'll drop you the information that you need for Erenlander in your e-mail later tonight.  As far as feats that a rogue would find interesting, only one really.  It is called Inconspicuous and gives a +2 to the following skills:  bluff, diplomacy, hide and sense motive against the forces of Izrador (the Shadow).

Toric


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 16, 2003)

ok, good news. I've got my midight book and can make my character.


Bad news, i've had a stomach virus all week and i just got my book today. I'll put a rush on things, but i might not have a finished character entill Sat. or Sun.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

Sir Osis, glad you got the book!  No problem on getting the character done over the weekend.  With the ENworld outage of the last few days, everyone was a bit behind in getting their characters completely done.  My plan is to start the game by next Wednesday (May 21st) so if we could have all the characters and backgrounds done by then that would be cool.

Keia, I think that your character knowing a ritual would be okay.  So go ahead and pick one and add it to your character sheet.

Also, I now have the new Midnight book, Against the Shadow.  It is essentially a player's companion book with new feats, spells, equipment, heroic paths, prestige classes and that sort of thing.  If anyone picks it up and wants to use anything from it, feel free, so long as we still get characters done or modified by next Wednesday.

Toric


----------



## Thordain (May 17, 2003)

Now that I think about it, I'd like to bow out and give my place to someone else that wanted to join but couldn't (Cordo?). I have a lot going on in RL atm, and I'm afraid I might not be able to give this game the full attention it deserves.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

No problem, Thordain.  Sorry you won't be able to play.

So, I'm looking for one more person who is interested in playing.  I know Cordo and Yellow Sign had expressed interest so preference will be given to one of them if either replies within the next day or so.  Otherwise, the first person to reply that they are interested will be accepted.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2003)

Toric,

Sorry I'm taking so long on my character. I've updated him above and should be fully done on Monday. I do have a couple of questions.

1. Would it be possible to take Erunsil Patrol Sign as a language (I'm working the reason for it into the character's background)? If so, how many skill points would it cost?

2. I'm setting my character up for the Freerider prestige class. I'm assuming that this would fit for a member of Roland's Raiders, but I was wondering if you were restricting it as a Sarcosan only PrC? If so, would there be another PrC that would fit for my character in _Against The Shadow_?

3. Along those same lines, are there any PrCs, Heroic Paths, skills, feats, equipment, etc. from _ATS_ that would fit with a Dornish outlaw horseman that has ties to the snow elves? Could you give a brief glimpse of them?

That's about it, I suppose. I'm REALLY looking forward to this game 

Jay


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Human (Erenlander)
Channeler 2/rogue 1
Heroic path: Chanceborn
Alignment: chaotic Good


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2003)

mirthcard, no problem.  Like I said, with the site being down most of last week, I expected that the game would be delayed a bit.  To answer your questions, taking Erunsil Patrol Sign is fine with me.  It'll just cost you one skill point.  The new prestige classes in Against the Shadow are Ancestral Bladebearer, Aradil's Eye, Avenging Knife, Bane of Legates, Elven Raider, Herbalist, Sarcosan Knight, Smuggler, Warrior Adept, Whisper Adept and Wogren Rider.  If any of those sound interesting, let me know and I'll try to elaborate a bit.  And no, I am not restricting Freerider to only Sarcosan humans.  Lastly, the new heroic paths are Beast, Elementalborn, Fellhunter, Hunter, Jack of all Trades, Mountainborn, Northblooded, Painless, Pureblood, Seaborn, Speaker, Spellsoul, Sunderborn and Tactitian.  If any of those sound interesting to you, again let me know and I'll elaborate.  Three new feats might be of interest to you.  They are Giant Fighter, Orc Slayer and Whispering Awareness (allows non-elves to have easier chances to hear the call of the whispering wood).  Any other questions or if you need further information on any of the above stuff, let me know.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 18, 2003)

I'd like to play if no one objects. I have my eye on a snow elf channeler.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2003)

Seriously Wil?  Cool!  I'm certain no one will object.  Welcome aboard!

Toric


----------



## Mirth (May 18, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *I'd like to play if no one objects. I have my eye on a snow elf channeler. *




HOLY CRAP!  I mean welcome, Wil  HOLY CRAP!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 18, 2003)

Welcome aboard, Wil. Good to have ya.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 18, 2003)

Okay, lets see what we have.

maddmic - Dworg Barbarian
Thrarn Iranorn - Erenlander Wildlander
mirthcard - Dorn Wildlander/Defender
Keia - Wood Elf Channeler
Sir Osis - Erenlander Channeler/Rogue
d20Dwarf - Snow Elf Channeler

Looks like a pretty decent array of classes.  Should be fun!  Now that I have six players in place and I know what race and class everyone is playing, I can sit down over the next few days and put the finishing touches on the game itself.

Between now and mid-week when I get the game itself started, if anyone has any questions as you guys finish up characters and backgrounds, feel free to ask.  And with Wil onboard, we have an added advantage of someone intimately familiar with the mechanics of the setting! 

Toric


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 19, 2003)

Any of you other channelers interested in discussing a little coordination with our schools of magic? I'm sure there are some cool things we can do with the ritual magic rules.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 19, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *Any of you other channelers interested in discussing a little coordination with our schools of magic? I'm sure there are some cool things we can do with the ritual magic rules. *




Sounds fine with me. Working together only helps in the long run. Did you have anything in mind? 

I'm on the fence school wise, thinking either Illusion or maybe Evoc. not sure though.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

Sounds good to me Wil.  I was thinking Lesser Conjuration for my school but I'm open to suggestions.  I was going the healer route with the channeler but on the hermetic path.

Keia


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 19, 2003)

Well, illusion works well for the rituals, I actually haven't looked at it too deep. Let me see what track I'm going to take then we can discuss it more, I suppose.

I like the idea of having a Healer in the party, to be sure.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

I completed my character creation, pending anything in against the shadow (which I hope to get by Tuesday).  Character Background is forthcoming but should be fairly straightforward based on skills and abilities.

Still waiting on GM approval on how Spellcasting Prodigy will work in Midnight (my guess was +1 to DC, and +1 spell energy).  I took Craft wondrous item for my 3rd level feat, but will have to wait for in play to create anything.  If you feel that that won't happen, I'll change out the feat for something else.

Took a Cure Moderate Wounds Ritual based on notes above from 
GM.

I welcome any changes, suggestions, comments.  Thanks for the opportunity to play.

Keia


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 19, 2003)

Keia, sorry about that!  I forgot about making a ruling on Spellcasting Prodigy.  From what I recall about the feat, your ruling sounds fair, but I'll drag my Forgotten Realms book out tomorrow and take a look to make sure I concur.

Toric


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 19, 2003)

Will you allow our stats to go below 8.  As it sits now, my CHA is 8 with a -2 due to the Erenlander trait I chose.  Bringing my final ability score to 6.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 19, 2003)

Maddmic & Keia, I noticed that you both have used skill points for the Craft(Bowyer) skill.  I have fairly high bonus in that craft (+14) and am willing to make bows and arrows for you during the game if the DM allows it.  Just suggesting this in case you want to use those points for a different craft skill or other skill.

Also will anybody that has the book let me know how many skill points a Wildlander gets at 1st level and at additional level.  I borrowed a book and forgot to write it down and have since changed my abilities.  So I need to recalculate.

Thanks


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

I'm happy to re-allocate the points provided we knew each other earlier in our background.  Being a healer, it would definitely allow for it.  As long as Toric's okay with it, I'll make the change.

Keia


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 19, 2003)

I can work it into my background that we would know each other and it would make sense as right now my background states that Thrarn was raised by elves from the age of 12.  
Not sure that would work for the Barbarian though.  So its up to Toric at this point.


----------



## Velik (May 19, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *mirthcard, actually Thrarn didn't create his character with Etools.  Etools doesn't support making Midnight characters as it doesn't have the races, classes or heroic paths programmed into it.*




Campaign Suite supports it  

I'm almost finished with putting in the campaign setting OGC data into Campaign Suite. It will be useful for both the DM and PCs. If you guys need it I will probably post it to the CS yahoo group

Have fun with your adventures 

Heath


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 19, 2003)

I have no problems with you guys working out your backgrounds so that some of you know each other prior to starting play.

Thrarn, your CHA of 6 is fine.  Wildlanders get 6 plus INT modifier times 4 at 1st level for skill points and 6 plus INT modifier for each level thereafter.  Plus as an Erenlander you get an extra 8 skill points at 1st level and an extra 2 per level thereafter.

Keia, +1 to DC and +1 Spell Energy points sounds good for Spellcasting Prodigy.

Toric


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 19, 2003)

Good, then Keia, perhaps we can write our backgrounds so that we begin this campaign traveling together.  I do not know what you have for yours yet but you can read through mine, its posted. I can tweak mine a little to help it match it with yours.  Basically I was just raised by elves from age 12.  I don’t have a specific location that I was raised, just in a forest village somewhere.  If you do not want to do that, that is okay too.  Not sure if your background is going to make it so you would not be around me or humans. 
Just let me know.


----------



## Mirth (May 19, 2003)

Velik said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Campaign Suite supports it
> 
> ...




Still doesn't help those of us with Macs


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

Okay,

I've re-allocated my Craft Bowyer skill points (some of them - at least) and added the changes brought by Spell casting prodigy.  Only thing left is to flesh out the background a bit and Darius is ready to roll.

One question (not having Against the shadow yet) what does the spell soul path provide (at least the first few)?

Keia


----------



## Mirth (May 20, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *New prestige classes ... Ancestral Bladebearer ... Avenging Knife ... Elven Raider...
> 
> New heroic paths ... Hunter ... Mountainborn, Northblooded ... Pureblood ... Tactitian.*




Since Keia is asking  

I'd be interested in a small taste of the flavors of these.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

Hey . . . don't pin this on me alone! 

Keia


----------



## Smirson Nyst (May 20, 2003)

*Hi there*

Hello Midnight-Fans,

i'm from germany and our group have now started a midnight-campaign too ;-) And we will take some revised rules from D&D 3.5 

As I see (yeah, my english is really terrible) you have granted your players 35 points for buying the attribute-stats, is this not to much? We have build our SCs with 28 points, because the SCs becomes a lot of benefits with the heroic-paths and the racesboni...
And after my impression midnight looks more a low power setting ;-) But this only my opinion 

Sorry about my bad english...

By the way I play a snowelfen wildlander in level one with following stats

STR: 12
DEX: 18
CON: 12
IN: 14
WI: 10
CHA: 8

Feat: 2-Weaponfighting

If I surive to level 3 I want to take the feat Weapon Finesse, so are my elf is better with his 2 tradional Fightingknifes...
And I'm thinking to take some channellerlevels in future.

I wish you and your playergroup a nice time and now hunt some orcs ;-)


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 20, 2003)

*Alhadrial*

Ok, here's my character, the background will be forthcoming.

===

* Character Name :* Alhadrial
* Character Race :* Erunsil
* Character Class(es) :* Charismatic Channeler2/Wildlander1
* Heroic Path :* Faithful
* Alignment :* Chaotic Good

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 137
* Height :* 4’5”
* Weight :* 95 lb.
* Eyes :* Pale blue
* Hair :* White

* Character Level :* 3
* EXP Points Gained :* 3000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 6000

* Known Languages :* High Elven, Norther, Orcish Pidgin, Patrol Sign

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 16 (+3) 
* Dexterity :* 16 (+3)
* Constitution :* 13 (+1)
* Intelligence :* 10 (--)
* Wisdom :* 11 (--)
* Charisma :* 14 (+2)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 16

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 13
* Touch Armor Class :* 13

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 21

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +4
* Save vs. Reflex :* +3
* Save vs. Will :* +4

* Special Save Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +3

* Base Attack Bonus :* +2

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +5

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5

* Special Combat Notes :* +6 melee with fighting knives; +6 ranged with icewood bow

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

Orc Slitter
4 Erunsil fighting knives (2 with hollowed hilts)
Icewood shortbow (20 arrows)



-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

* Heal*/2 (Wis) ** 2 ranks
* Hide*/6 (Dex) ** 3 ranks 
* Intimidate*/6 (Cha) ** 4 ranks 
* Jump*/6 (Str) ** 3 rank 
* Listen*/7 (Wis) ** 3 rank
* Move Silently*/6 (Dex) ** 3 ranks  
* Search*/2 (Dex) ** 0 ranks
* Spellcraft*/5 (Int) ** 5 ranks
* Spot*/7 (Wis) ** 3 rank
* Swim*/6 (Str) ** 3 rank
* Wilderness Lore*/6 (Wis) ** 6 ranks


-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :* 
Magecraft
Spellcasting (Transmutation)
Spellcasting (Illusion)
Knife Throwing
Iron Will
Alertness (familiar bonus feat)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial Features :*

+2 racial bonus to saves versus Enchantment effects
+1 racial bonus on Fortitude saves
Cold resistance 5
Low-light vision
Elven weapon proficiencies
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks
+4 racial bonus on Climb checks in trees
_Cure minor wounds_ and _mending_ 1/day each
+1 bonus to attack with icewood bows and Erunsil fighting knives

* Heroic Path Features :*

_Bless_ 1/day
_Protection from evil_ 1/day
_Aid_ 1/day

* Class Features :*

Quick Step (+10 ft. movement rate)
Summon Familiar (snow owl, _Epherial_)
Force of Personality (channeler gift, affects allies and enemies)


-------------------------------------------------------

* Equipment & Gear (include weight of individual items and total weight) :* 

Refugee leathers 15 lb.
Blanket 3 lb.
Waterskin 4 lb.
Sack .5 lb.
Peasant’s outfit 2 lb.
1 week’s trail rations 7 lb.

Total Weight of Equipment: 31.5 lb.

Total Weight Carried: 42.5 lb.

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP ___GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 40 ft.

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 40 ft.

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* 0

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +6

-------------------------------------------------------

* Spells Known :* 0-level— _daze, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, open/close, prestidigitation_; 1st—_change self, entangle, goodberry, pass without trace, silent image_



* Spell Energy :* 6



* DC Modifier for Spellcasters (by Level) :* 12 + spell level

-------------------------------------------------------

* Character History :*

Alhadrial grew up in the war-torn forests of Veradeen in northern Erethor, fighting off the constant orc incursions from the Highhorn Mountains. He fought with two of his uncles, who trained him from an early age in the ways of hunting orcs. During a particularly nasty encounter, in which a legate killed both of his uncles and he saw most of the rest of his party torn to pieces by an astirax-possessed grass cat, Alhadrial developed a hatred that would drive him to this day. He saw the black priests of Izrador as the driving force behind the Shadows dominion over the lands of Eredane, and took it upon himself to drive them from the lands. He dedicated himself from that day forward to learning the magic that the legates so feared, and continued to train in the ways of the hunter. He shows a reverence for Aradil that few among his people know, and he worships her as a goddess, believing her to be a power on par with the Shadow despite her inability to turn him back completely. His faith in her has only increased his abilities, one more sign that he understands what so few do. He hopes that one day his reverence will be rewarded, and perhaps it shall.

Alhadrial stands almost four and a half feet tall and has the physique of a hunter. The only color in his face can be found in his pale blue eyes, eyes that seemingly never blink as he tracks down his black prey. His hair is long and braided in the fashion of his people, and he wears a set of refugee leathers that he scavenged from the body of a halfling prisoner whose fate had been sealed before Alhadrial could dispatch the party of orcs that kept the Dunni as a slave. Alhadrial is calm in the face of danger but quick to anger when confronted by orcs or worse—a hated legate. His ability to sense the presence of an astirax is well known among those with whom he travels, and this “sixth sense” has saved his life a number of times. Legates in the north are starting to hear of this “priest hunter” and soon the hunter may find himself the prey.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2003)

Smirson,

I decided on 35 points to buy ability scores because of the epic nature of the setting, and the fact that heroes in Midnight have the feel of being chosen by fate to become heroes and oppose the Shadow and his forces.  I disagree that the setting is "low powered".  Magic is rare, yes.  But the heroes of the setting should be more than a cut above the average person.  While it is true that heroes have some added benefits such as the heroic paths, and racial bonuses, I believe that 35 points allows for character ability scores that indicate a hero chosen by fate and destiny to step up and make a difference.  This is all my humble opinion though. 

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2003)

Keia, the Spellsoul is kinda like a magic battery.  The person with that heroic path makes other spellcasters more potent.  At 1st level, the spellsoul gains spell energy points (1+CHA, INT or WIS modifier) which he or she cannot use.  The spellsoul shares these spell energy points with other spellcasters, like a battery.   At 2nd level, the spellsoul gains metamagic aura, which allows the spellsoul to alter spells that are cast within 30 feet of her with any metamagic effect that she knows (Enlarge Spell at 2nd level, Extend Spell at 4th, etc.).  At 3rd level, the spellsoul gains a bonus to saving throws against magic.  Hope that answers your questions.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2003)

mirthcard, I don't have my book right in front of me at the moment so I can't offer a glimpse at the prestige classes and heroic paths you asked about.  If no one gives you a little information on those today, I will post something a bit later tonight.  I only knew Spellsoul because I had been looking at it recently.

Toric


----------



## Smirson Nyst (May 20, 2003)

*;-)*

Good Point Toric ;-)

I think I need a talk with my DM ;-) I want 35 points too, because I'm a choosen .

By the way the Fighting Knives about the snowelfs got a entchantmentbonus against orcs and there kind from +1 for hit/damage
Does this boni works with goblins/kobolds/trolls/bugbears and so? 

Or does the boni works with dwarfs? ;-) Some gossips means dwarfs and orcs have the same roots ;-) ...don't take this serious... This was only a rassistic goldelfen influence ;-) lol


----------



## Smirson Nyst (May 20, 2003)

@d20 Dwarf

I think you got some failures in your character-stats...

The boni from the fightingknifes is only against orcs

Your Fort.-Save must be: + 1 snowelf + 1 Con + 2 Wildlander(1.level) = 4

Baseattack: 

+1 (1.Level Wildlander) + 1 (2.Level Channeller) + 3 (STR.-Att) = 5


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 20, 2003)

I have decided to use a bow as my primary weapon.  Are there any new feats that are built towards this?  Also I want to craft a Mighty Composite Longbow +2.  With my skill check as a bowyer, I cannot fail to the point of ruining anything.  I can only fail and extend the time it would take to complete.  If I use the gold that I spent on my normal composite longbow, that would be the 1/3 of the resources required to begin creating it.
I did the math with an average roll and it would take about 10 weeks for my character to create the bow.  So a lifetime in a PbP game.  
Will you grant me the time that it would take to create the +2 Mighty Longbow since we are starting at 3rd level?  If not I may reconsider which feats I am going to take.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 20, 2003)

*Dane Swift*

Human (Erenlander)
Channeler 2/rogue 1
Heroic path: Chanceborn
Alignment: chaotic Good

Str: 14 +2
Dex: 15 +2
Con: 14 +2
Int: 16 +3
Wis: 13 +1
Cha: 10 +0

HP:21
AC:14
Init: +6

Fort: +2 Refl: +5 Will: +4

Abilities:resistance 1/day, luck of heroes +1d4, true strike 1/day, Sneak attack +1d6, Magecraft(hermatic traditionm), bonus school(transmutation,illusion), bonus spells, art of magic, channler gift(lorebook), Summon familiar

Feats: Dodge, Weapon Focus (short sword), Combat casting, Improved intiative

Skills: Bluff +5(5ranks), Concentration +8(6ranks), Diplomacy +5(5ranks), Disable device +5(2ranks),
 Gather info +5(5ranks), Hide +6(4ranks), Knowledge(arcana) +5(2ranks), Knowledge(Architecture and engineering) +4(1rank), 
Knowledge (geography) +4(1rank), Knowledge(History) +4(1rank), Knowledge(nature)+5(2ranks), Listen +5(4ranks), Move Silently +6(4ranks), 
Pick Pocket +4(2ranks), Profession(farming) +5(4ranks), Search +7(4ranks), Sense Motive +6(5ranks), Spellcraft +7(4rank),
Spot +5(4 ranks), Tumble +6(4ranks), Use rope +6(4ranks)

Equipment:
Short Sword +4 att, 1d6 +2 dmg, 19-20/x2 crit
Light Crossbow +3 att, 1d8 dmg, 19-20/x2 crit, 80 ft range
Crossbow bolts (20)
Leather armor +2 ac, 10% spell failure
Expolrer's outfit
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and steel
1 week trail rations
silk rope (50 ft)
Waterskin
wet stone
Thieves' tools

horse,light
riding saddle
bit and bridle


Spell energy: 5

Spells known:
oth:  Detect magic, Purify food and drink,  read magic, dancing lights, Mage hand, Virtue

1st: Burning hands, Feather fall, Color spray

2nd: Alter self

3rd: Displacement

Background:

Dane's father was a scribe and sage, in the service of the noble caste from the once great city of Sharuun. He hated life there and wanted nothing more then to get his family out of the city in hopes of finding a place were they could hide from the shadow and live free. It was to this end he saved every copper he earned and slowly built up stores of supplies. Life for Dane was easy. His only chore was learning from his father. Being the son of a trusted servant to the so called noble houses he was able to be schooled in his fathers trade. He learned reading, writing, as well as the history and geogrophy of Erenland. In his free time Dane spent his days running about the city. He got into a lot of mischiff, liffting purses from those wealthy enough to have them, swipping treats from farmers carts, and exploring the city it's self. He never second guessed himself, relying on speed, a sharp mind, and a lot of luck to keep him out of trouble. His friends nick named him, Dane "the Swift" and the name stuck.   At the age of 13 life changed. Dane's father made his move and took his family out of the city heading northeast. In hopes of finding a quite place on the planes between Erenhead and the mountains. It was however not to be. Midway through thier journey they ran afoul of a group of Orcs making thier way to Erenhead. During the attack, Danes father revealed a secreat even his wife and son did not know, whne he hurled mystical flames down on the attacking Orcs. Dane was the only one to escape the encounter, his mother knocked him out and tetherd him to the horse. The horse ran off into the night and when Dane came to it he was safely away from what was left of the Orcs. Eventually Dane made his way North. Doing what he had to to survive. He eventually ended up in Erenhead. Were he abandoned his fathers surname and became Dane Swift. His hate for the shadow and it's minions never faltering Dane took any opertunity he could help those in need. Eventually he fell in with a group of smugglers. He worked with them for several years, and learned much from thier leader, Krenner a skilled channler of the hermatic tradition. Eventually they were forced to disband, and Dane left the city. Stowing away on a boat he found himself in Fallport, were he narrowly avioded enslavement. Once he he escaped that foul place Dane decide to try his luck slipping into the elvan lands in hopes of joining the last true resistance agianst the shadow.

Dane is now 20 years old. He is about five foot ten inches and of avarge build. His hair and eyes are dark brown, he keeps his hair short and his face clean shaven. He dresses in dark forest colors adn were's a set of worn leather armor given to him by his former mentor, Krenner. His most valued possesions are an old shortsword he found in a ruined village and the lore book he found in his fathers saddlebag.


----------



## Mirth (May 21, 2003)

Well, my character is done  I decided to go ahead without any of the info from AtS (I really need to buy that book, though). You can read his action-packed story back on page 1. 

Wil, if you want we could tie our two characters' backgrounds together. Just thought I'd throw the possibility out there. Let me know what you think.

Toric, I'll probably tweak the current part of Elidur's story based on how you want to start the campaign. If you want to tweak it yourself, however, feel free.

I cannot wait for this game to get underway 

Jay


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 21, 2003)

Glad to see everyone getting their characters finalized and backgrounds hammered out.  I plan to start the game sometime between Wednesday  and Friday night, so you all have a bit more time to finish up before we get going.  Looking forward to the game!

Toric


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 22, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> Wil, if you want we could tie our two characters' backgrounds together. Just thought I'd throw the possibility out there. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> Jay *




We could do that. My character is essentially a legate hunter, he hates them above all others.


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

Thrarn,

For the background, have the elven healer be Darius, my character.  I used salves and ointments to heal part of Thrarn's face and social skills to heal some of his spirit.

Darius is very personable for a wood elf and is greatly concerned about the health of others.  Darius's talents for healing others has drawn him out of the protection of the wood elves and among the people who need it most.  During his travels, Thrarn has on occasion traveled with him, providing protection and an extra set of eyes in these dangerous times.

More background will be attached to the character shortly.

By the way Thrarn, I like the picture and character sheet for your character.

Keia


----------



## Mirth (May 22, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We could do that. My character is essentially a legate hunter, he hates them above all others. *




Cool. My character's background has been posted back on the first page of this thread. Give it a onceover and I'll do the same with yours when you post it. If you can think of any possibilities...


----------



## Vardeman (May 22, 2003)

Just wanted to say this setting looks cool.  Saw it in the store yesterday, but didn't buy it... yet.  I look forward to following your adventures, and if a position opens up, would be more than happy to join in.  I also think it's great to have one of the designers playing in the game!  Have a great game!

V


----------



## Digital Apex (May 23, 2003)

Is there any more room? I would love to play.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 23, 2003)

Keia,
That sounds good to me.  I will change my history to reflect your idea.

If you want, I dont mind creating a character sheet like Tharns for you.  Just find a picture and it wouldnt take me long to do it.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 23, 2003)

Toric,

I would like my orc slitter to be a covenant item. Just letting you know in case you plan to awaken powers during the game.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 23, 2003)

Mirthcard,

Looks like our backgrounds would definitely have some overlap. I'm sure a hunter like Alhadrial would have contact with Roland's Raiders at some point, now if I could just convince you to leave them....


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2003)

Vardeman - Run, don't walk to your nearest game store and buy Midnight.  It is extremely cool!  One of the best settings I've ever seen, for any edition of D&D.  Check out the Midnight fansite at www.againsttheshadow.org to learn more about it or go to the Fantasy Flight Games website

Digital Apex - The game is full at the current time.  Six players is the maximum I want.  If anyone drops out, I will open the game back up to new players.

d20Dwarf - I'll keep that in mind about the Orc Splitter and as the game progresses, we'll see what happens!  

Thrarn - You can go ahead and assume that you have created the +2 Mighty Composite Longbow over the course of your adventuring career up to this point.

Looks like were just waiting for Sir Osis to post his character background, and for a few of you to tie up some background crossover and then we'll be ready to start.  I anticipate getting the game started tomorrow night (Friday).

Looking forward to the game everyone!

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2003)

Ooops!  Guess everyone needs to have me do hit points for them!  Okay, since I can't edit your character sheets, I'll post everyone's hit points here and you can then edit your own sheets with the totals.

Thrarn - 29 hit points
Sir Osis (no character name yet?) - 21 hit points
Alhadrial - 21 hit points
Kuknar - 36 hit points
Elidur - 26 hit points
Darius (you already had listed 18 hit points on your sheet, but I rolled better than that for you!) - 20 hit points

Go ahead and update your sheets with these totals.

Keia, you can update your sheet for the ruling on Spellcasting Prodigy too.

Toric


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2003)

ok, that should pretty mush finish me up. Although if anyone has any suggestions on  tie ins with other charcters, help in that area would be great.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 24, 2003)

Okay folks, since I haven't been able to access the boards here for the last day and a half and because people post less frequently on the weekends anyway, I've decided to kick this game off on Sunday night.  That'll give everyone another 24-36 hours to finalize characters and backgrounds.

I'll post a message here tomorrow night letting everyone know that I have opened up the IC thread on the Playing The Game forum.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (May 24, 2003)

Toric et al,

I just came down with some kind of viral throat thing last night, so I'm a little under the weather. I'll try to keep up as best I can, but I wanted everyone to be forewarned. I think it would be easy enough to tie together my and Wil's backgrounds and since we both roam the area around where the campaign is set to start, I'll wait til we get the setup before I propose any final word on how our backgrounds crossover. That sound okay? If anyone has any concrete suggestions, feel free to put them down here...

Jay
_exit stage right where a hot cup of tea is waiting_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 26, 2003)

Everyone,

I had intended to get this game started tonight (Sunday) but I'm gonna have to put you all off one more day.  I'll have the initial post up by tomorrow night (Monday).  Sorry for the delay.  I'm looking forward to getting this thing cranked up!

Toric


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 26, 2003)

No biggy, one more delay won't kill us.


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 26, 2003)

That's alright, I just got back from doing the wildlander thing out in Glen Rose, so I'm happy I haven't already fallen behind!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 27, 2003)

Everyone,

I have started the game.  The first post is up in a thread titled "Midnight:  Peril in Arbordale" over on the Playing The Game forum.  Check it out and lets have some fun!

Toric

Also, anyone that doesn't have a cold weather outfit can take one for free.


----------



## Mirth (May 27, 2003)

Wil,

It seems as though the setup for the adventure wouldn't really impact our backgrounds one way or the other. My suggestion is that Alhadrial lived for a time in the human settlement where Elidur was raised, perhaps training him in some of the ways of the Erunsil. 2-5 years is like a drop in the bucket for an elf, but is quite a chunk of time to an 18 year old. 

Maybe Elidur had returned home to recover from some fairly serious wounds he had received with the Raiders and heard about Arbordale's call for help from Alhadrial as he was passing through. Having fully healed and not knowing exactly when the Raiders would return for him, Elidur decides to journey with his old friend to help the village, leaving word for the Raiders that they could look for him there.

If that's cool, then perhaps we should arrive at the inn together. In fact, I think we should already be there, watching everyone else arrive.

Let me know what you think,

Jay


----------



## d20Dwarf (May 27, 2003)

The background stuff sounds fine to me, but I've already posted how I'm getting to the inn, You can still be there, though, and I'm sure I'll be surprised and happy to find an old friend on my uncertain quest.


----------



## Mirth (May 27, 2003)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> *The background stuff sounds fine to me, but I've already posted how I'm getting to the inn, You can still be there, though, and I'm sure I'll be surprised and happy to find an old friend on my uncertain quest.  *




Cool. I think my post worked it out.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 28, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

Welcome to the lounge, Tailspinner!   Cordo, Digital Apex, and I are sitting here watching the goings on and waiting for players to drop (out) like flies .  This setting is very cool, and it's great that one of the designers is playing (D20Dwarf, aka Wil Upchurch).  I think Cordo has first dibs, then me, then Digital Apex, and then you.

V


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 28, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

Thrarn,

I'm probably going to post by this evening.  Is there anything you want me to add?  Are we traveling together to start the story?

Is there anything more you need from me?  I've been wanting on my background to see if anything interesting was in Against the Shadow (and while there was interesting stuff) nothing that pertained to my background.

Keia


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Another Game?*



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> *I figured Toric might actually want to play and those on the waiting list don't like waiting. Is anyone interested in another Midnight campaign run here on En World? If there is enough interest I'll start another thread.
> 
> Later,
> David *




Let 'er rip!  I can fit one more game into my schedule (especially since one of the ones I'm in seems to be dying).

V


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Another Game?*



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let 'er rip!  I can fit one more game into my schedule (especially since one of the ones I'm in seems to be dying).*




Not mine!! 

Keia


----------



## Tear44 (May 28, 2003)

Tailspinner,

Would be very interested joining if you started 2nd Midnight Campagin.


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Another Game?*



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not mine!!
> 
> Keia *



Definitely not yours!!!!  Yours is going great,Keia!  I love it!!

V


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (May 29, 2003)

Keia, 
we can be traveling together.  If you want, go ahead and post in the game and I will follow your lead.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 29, 2003)

I'm willing to keep a waiting list if there is indeed interest.  Vardeman is correct I believe in the order of people who have expressed interest in playing.

If another Midnight game does indeed open up, I would most likely be interested in playing.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (May 29, 2003)

I too would be interested in playing in another Midnight game, but since I'm already in Toric's, I would probably defer to others who haven't had the chance to play it yet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 18, 2003)

*Bump?*

What do you keep bumping into, Toric?

Later,
Tails


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jun 19, 2003)

My internet was down yesterday and is wonky today, hopefully the problem will be cleared up soon, sorry for the delay between posts.


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Toric,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2003)

bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

Everyone take a solid 1,500 experience points for the events so far.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you in need of replacement characters?

Tails


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure Tailspinner, we could probably use a replacement.  I am in the process of getting a couple of my games going again after end of the year lulls.  This one has lost two out of six characters so you are welcome to join if you like.  Just follow the character creation rules from the beginning of the thread.  I have all four Midnight books, so any heroic path is cool.  Let me know if you have other questions.

Toric


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2004)

Will level up tomorrow as I don't have my Midnight book w/ me.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Will level up tomorrow as I don't have my Midnight book w/ me.




Ditto!  Level up over the next day or so. . . 

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Sure Tailspinner, we could probably use a replacement.  I am in the process of getting a couple of my games going again after end of the year lulls.  This one has lost two out of six characters so you are welcome to join if you like.  Just follow the character creation rules from the beginning of the thread.  I have all four Midnight books, so any heroic path is cool.  Let me know if you have other questions.
> 
> Toric




Any race except orc?
35 point buy?
3rd or 4th level?
Any class?
Any heroic path?
If I were to choose Halfling Warg could my charater have a wogren for the animal companion?

Tailspinner


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 13, 2004)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Any race except orc?
> 35 point buy?
> 3rd or 4th level?
> Any class?
> ...




Yes, any race except Orc.
35 point buy.
Since the group is levelling up, go ahead and make the character at 4th level.
Any standard class for the setting except Legate (Rogue, Barbarian, Fighter, Channeler, Defender and Wildlander).
Any Heroic Path from the Midnight Core Books.
A Wogren shouldn't be a problem.
Max. gold for 1st level, spend it then discard any remainder.
I'll roll hit points.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 13, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Yes, any race except Orc.
> 35 point buy.
> Since the group is levelling up, go ahead and make the character at 4th level.
> Any standard class for the setting except Legate (Rogue, Barbarian, Fighter, Channeler, Defender and Wildlander).
> ...




One more.
3.0e or 3.5e?


----------



## Keia (Jan 14, 2004)

Changes to Darius Darrowdown:

Increased xps to 6,000
Added +1 Base attack, and +1 to Will saves
Increased Lorebook check to +7
Added Bonus School (Channeler 4th) - Divination
Added Burst of Speed (1/day) [Quickened 4th] (Hasted 6 rounds, then fatigued for duration of encounter).
Added two new spells: Identify and Slow
Increased spell points by +1 (level)
Added +1 to Intelligence
Added 10 skill points: +1 to Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft, Bluff, Heal, Wilderness Lore, Profession (merchant).  +2 to Spot and Sense Motive 

Am I correct in assuming that a 4th level channeler can cast a 3rd level spell?  What is the highest level of spell a 4th level channeler can cast?

Also, is there any opportunity to learn new spells by learning from a teacher?  I guess that would depend on how much over 6,000 xps were currently are.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 15, 2004)

Increased to 6000 xp
+1 Fort save
+1 BAB
Rage 2/day now
Busrt of Speed 1/day

+1 to Wis

5 skill points spent in this manner

+2 ranks to Intimidate
+1 rank to Jump
+1 rank to Listen
+1 rank to Wilderness Lore

1d12+3 hp


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2004)

Tailspinner, we are using 3.0e.  I started the game using 3.0e and have never really considered switching to 3.5e.

Keia, I don't have my books in front of me at the moment so not sure the answer to your question about what the highest level spell a 4th level Channeler can cast.  Regarding experience points, you each received enough to level you up to 4th level so everyone is at 6,000 points exactly.

Maddmic, I need to know what stat you are increasing upon attaining 4th level.

Mirth and Sir Osis, are you guys still here?

As soon as I have all the changes to the characters for 4th level and as soon as I get a character from Tailspinner, we'll continue.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jan 16, 2004)

Still here, will try to get it done by tomorrow...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2004)

I have extended an invitation to bmanis to join the game as well.  He will be bringing in a pre-existing character that he used in one of my face to face games.  That will bring the group back up to six characters once we get Tailspinner into the game.

Toric


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks Toric, here is my character.

*Name:* Fordin
Race: Dwarf (Durgis Clan)
Class: Fighter
Level: 4
Experience: 7148
XP for next level: 10,000 
Alignment: Neutral Good

AC: 21 [10 +4 Armor, +1 Shield, +3 Dex, +3 Natural]

*Description:* 
Sex: Male 
Age: 58
Height: 4’ 4” 
Weight: 158 lbs. 
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown

*Abilities:*
STR: 16(+3) 
DEX: 16(+3) 
CON: 16(+3) 
INT: 14(+2) 
WIS: 12(+1) 
CHR: 11(0) 

Hit Points: 49
Die Type: D12

*Saves:* 
Fort +8 [4 Base, +3 Con, +1 Misc]
Reflex +4 [1 Base, +3 Dex]
Will +2 [1 Base, +1 Wis]

*Attacks:*
Base +4
Melee +7
Ranged +7

Initiative +7 [+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative] 

*Skills:*
Craft: Armorsmith +10 (7)
Craft: Weaponsmith +10 (7)
Listen +3 (2)
Spot +4 (3)
Literacy 4

*Languages:*
Trade Tongue (L)
Durgis (Clan) (L)
Old Dwarven Pidgin
Orcish Pidgin
Old Dwarven (L)


*Feats:*
Power Attack
Weapon Focus: Dwarven Waraxe
Improved Initiative
Orc Slayer
Weapon Specialization: Dwarven Waraxe

*Proficiencies:*
Simple Weapons
Martial Weapons
All Armor
Shields

*Racial Abilities:*
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning
+2 Natural Armor
+2 vs. Poison
+2 vs. Spells and spell like effects
-2 Spell Energy
+1 Attack vs. Orcs
+2 AC vs. Orcs
+1 Attack w/Hammers/Axes
+2 Appraise & Craft w/Stone or Metal items
+2 Climb
+2 Wilderness Lore in Mountains or Underground
+1 Damage vs. Orcs.

*Heroic Path:* Iron Born
1)	Incredible Resilience
2)	+1 Fort Save
3)	+1 Natural Armor
4)	Improved Healing 1

*Equipment:* 
Backpack (2)
Bedroll (5)
Winter Blanket (3)
Flint & Steel
Rations x5 (5)
Waterskin (4)
Whetstone (1)
Small Steel Mirror (.5)

*Weapons & Armor:*
Dwarven Waraxe (15)
Urutuk Hatchet (3)
Mighty Composite Shortbow (+2 Str) (3)
Arrows x20 (2)
Chain Shirt (25)
Small Steel Shield (6)

Hearth Stone (M)

Pony (12 hp)
Saddle
Saddle Bags
Bit & Bridle


----------



## Mirth (Jan 19, 2004)

Elidur updated finally    

+1 level Wildlander
+1 Strength (now 18)
+1 Fort save
+1 BAB
+1 rank in Climb
+4 ranks in Knowledge (Northlands)
+1 rank in Ride
+1 rank in Swim
+1 rank in Wilderness Lore
Feyblooded Heroic Path: _Charm Person_ 1/day
Wildlander Trait: _Speak With Animals_ 1/day
+1d8+1 HP???

That's about it. Let's roll peeps.

Mirth


----------



## maddmic (Jan 19, 2004)

Toric, when are you rolling for HP's?

Edited the character in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 19, 2004)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Toric, when are you rolling for HP's?
> 
> Edited the character in the rogues gallery.




Forgot about the Rogues Gallery. DOH!


----------



## Keia (Jan 19, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Forgot about the Rogues Gallery. DOH!




Me too! how in the world did I forget that . . . I updated in the OOC thread but didn't transfer.  Being done now!

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 21, 2004)

Whoops. Originally I had created a fighter type. But after seeing bkmanis' character, I have decided to go back to my original plan of a halfling worg rogue. The character is almost done.

Tailspinner


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, my computer was haveing technical difficulties. I'll levle asap.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll roll for HP's once everyone has finished levelling up and once Tailspinner has his character posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  As soon as that's done, we'll introduce the new characters and move on.

Toric


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 22, 2004)

My character is posted in the Rogue's Gallery. I'll add a background either later today or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 23, 2004)

Tailspinner, your character looks good.

Here are the hit point rolls for everyone, including Con. bonuses:
Elidur = 6
Kuknar = 13
Darius = 6

And total hit points for our newest character, including Con. bonus:
Seraphina = 34

Everyone go ahead and post the hit point totals on your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery.

Sir Osis, if you're still here, I'll roll your hit points as soon as I see your level up changes.

I'll get the game moving again in the next day or so.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2004)

Posted.


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Done!!

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 23, 2004)

Added a background for Seraphina Anastriana Wogrenspact (Sera) and Groo-Yek the wogren. Added HPs. Ready to go.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 25, 2004)

HP's added


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

Real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update.  I'm not going anywhere!

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 2, 2004)

Keia,

Could you add language tags to your post so that my character can reply or not accordingly.

Thanx,
Tailspinner


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

Consider it done!!

Keia


----------



## Thrarn (May 27, 2004)

*Im back*

Okay, so I am an idiot and had seroius troubles logging in, bad enough where I just gave up.  So now that I have figured out what I was doing wrong, I would like to come back if the rest of you dont mind.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

Good to see ya again Thrarn!

Keia


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2004)

I will be gone until June 8. Please auto pilot Sera until then.

Tailspinner


----------

